# Tips on Chuck Steak



## harper072554 (Jan 10, 2010)

I took out several Chuck Steaks and put them to marinate with my seasoning... I have MES Smoker... I am wondering if there are any tips to getting my steaks to turn out tender... They are about 3/4'' thick... I was thinking of the 2-2-1 method at about 220*... I was planning to put them to smoke in about 12 hours...


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 10, 2010)

First off 2-2-1 is for baby back ribs and not a chuck. Are you sure that your meat is a chuck steak and not a chuck roast??? I'm not real familor with a chuck steak but if you have a chuck roast it's easy. First take the meat to about 165-170 and then foil it with alittle of your spirtzing liquid. Then take it to 200-205 and it will be nice and tender. So depending on what cut you have this should help you .


----------



## harper072554 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, gonna give it a try today...


----------



## billm75 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of chuck steaks.  The regular chuck steak, the "chuckeye" steak and even the Chuck Filet (a poor man's filet mignon perhaps). 

What I've found, is that most of these steaks are comparable to NY Strip, Ribeye and Filet Mignon, not quite the same high quality, but definitely a close runner up.  

I always grill mine just like any of the above mentioned cuts, and recently I did a batch of chuck filets wrapped in bacon which were out of this world.  It's a very tender and juicy steak, all told.  And we enjoy them regularly in my household.

My basic "quick and dirty" steak marinade is simply 1 can of Miller High Life Beer (yes, it has to be the champagne of beers) and a generous pour of Texas pete hot sauce.  Let them soak for at least 4 hours, throw them on a hot grill and season with salt and fresh ground black pepper over hickory wood.  The hickory imparts a flavor that just can't be beat.  I use charcoal for the heat but throw a handful of hickory chips or chunks on it before the steaks go on.  Man is it good.  

So many people will overlook the chuck family of steaks because it's a poorer quality cut, but it's always been very flavorful, tender and juicy for us.  

I'm smoking two chuck roasts right now that have been bourbon soaked, and hope to have some pics of the finished product to share later.


----------



## harper072554 (Jan 10, 2010)

Bill, thanks... That sounds great also... I did cook mine today, and they turned out great... They were very tender, falling to pieces... I did over smoke a little... I used my MES to do these... I am going to cook some more in a few days... I will be using my Char-Grill then...
Also, I want to thank mBalli for his advice as well...


----------



## pike (Jan 12, 2010)

heres a chuck roast








By null 






By null


arm roast,   some times called a chuck steak.






By null 






By null 


one veryation  of a chuck steak,   and one other chuck steak is called a charcoal steak.






By null 


(looking to see if i have a pic of the charcoal steak)


----------

